# Comcast Voice & DPC3939 eMTA



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone have Comcast "voice" and use the mentioned modem? Comcast won't offer-up the DPC3939 to any cable card users in the area. Looking at the quick specs of the modem it appears that it also is likely MoCA and they use the MoCA capability for their X1 package. Would there be any reason to "want" one of these vs. just their regular offered voice capable equipment? Is there any reason why this eMTA wouldn't be compatible with cable-card?

What eMTA do you use with Comcast? If you had it to do over which would you choose?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I have that Cisco box but have the moca disabled as I use OTA for signal, not Comcast and cannot combine the two on my coax network. Use seperate moca adaptors. There is no incompatibilty between that box and cable cards but its a Comcast Business box, not Xfinity.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

jcthorne said:


> I have that Cisco box but have the moca disabled as I use OTA for signal, not Comcast and cannot combine the two on my coax network. Use seperate moca adaptors. There is no incompatibilty between that box and cable cards but its a Comcast Business box, not Xfinity.


It's the box used locally here for customers with the X1 Xfinity package. I confirmed that by taking the model # directly from the box at a friends install. It's now referred to as a GATEWAY 2 in most Comcast conversations.

Is the an eMTA that someone is using with Comcast that they could suggest and recommend for "best service"?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

That is the god-awful XFinity gateway. Renting a gateway or modem from Comcast is stupid, as it's way more expensive than buying your own, and Comcast controls their hardware, you control your own hardware.

There is one eMTA and many modems that you can own, and then you can use whatever router you want with your own modem or eMTA.


----------



## MichaelCoffin (Nov 28, 2014)

I have two DPC3939s here (supporting two different networks). First, they DO support Moca, BUT Comcast is DISABLING the Moca interface for customer use! When these boxes were first installed in June I tried to put my Moca network directly on the the DPC3939 (instead of bridged to IP via a Moca switch). The installer told me that even though the DPC3939 interface showed Moca available and was configurable by the customer, it did not work and he didn't know if it ever would work. So I used a Moca switch to bridge the Moca to an Ethernet port on the DPC3939, worked fine for months.

Sometime around August my Moca switches (which had performed without a single error of any kind for a couple of years) all started exhibiting a strange problem, the CLink light would turn amber and the switch would go offline. I would unplug the switch, plug it back in, and everything would be fine for a while.

One day towards the end of November Comcast pushed down a firmware update to my DPC3939, which completely crippled the modem! It reverted back to its default LAN subnet (10.0.0.), not my configured subnet (10.1.1.) - when I figured this out and was able to get in and look at the configuration, everything looked fine - it said my LAN subnet was 10.1.1 (despite the fact that I was coming in via 10.0.0!), etc. I would try to save changes hoping it would force a refresh, nope - NOTHING worked! After hours of trying I figured the DPC3939 was fried and was getting ready to unplug it and take it back to Comcast, when I noticed the LAN activity light on the port to my Moca switch was blinking like CRAZY (way too fast to represent any legitimate Moca->IP traffic). I pulled that Ethernet cable and voila, EVERYTHING started working correctly. I dug a little deeper and started noticing DHCP clients getting IP addresses on the DPC3939 via Moca!!! Here's what happened, the firmware update Comcast pushed down included code to activate the damned Moca interface, NOT GOOD if you already have a Moca network bridged to IP via a switch! I disabled Moca on the DPC3939, plugged my bridge back in and ran this way for several weeks without any problems.

Last week my new Roamio and minis arrived, I decided it would be a good time to test the Moca on the DPC3939 so I disconnected my Moca bridge, configured the Moca network directly on the DPC3939 and everything worked fine. Two days later Comcast pushed down another firmware update and the whole Moca network died! The DPC3939 configuration still showed Moca enabled and configured per my settings, but Roamio was reporting no Moca network interface (which I confirmed with other Moca devices on my network). I noticed that the MAC address for the Moca interface on the DPC3939 was 00:00:00:00:00:00 - this is NOT a valid MAC (first clue to what Comcast had done). I started Googling around, the long and short of it is this. The DPC3939 supports Moca. Comcast's X1 devices (DVR/STBs) use Moca to talk to one another and deliver programming. Comcast's X1 devices are totally buggy, and they blame a lot of that on Moca - so they don't want customers using Moca and possibly tripping up their buggy X1 devices. They run scripts to search for DPC3939s with Moca enabled and in use, when they find customers using Moca they DESTROY the Moca interface as discussed above so it is unusable! Even if another firmware udpate accidentally enables Moca, these scripts will find it and trash it.

So the long and short of it is that while the DPC3939 supports Moca, Comcast will prevent you from using it. Furthermore, THEY will push down buggy firmware updates that can completely cripple your own network(s), without advance notice, without any indication that they did so, and in my case they have disabled logging on the DPC3939 so I can't verify WHAT they did, and when they did it!

I considered buying my own DOCSIS 3 "combo" gateway equivalent to the DPC3939, but that's also a waste of time, here is why. Comcast controls and has the right to update the firmware on anything that is considered a "cable modem", so even if you buy your down gateway with initial firmware that has Moca enabled, Comcast will push down THEIR firmware disabling Moca, just as if they owned the hardware!

It's pretty outrageous, and this combined with Comcast using MY hardware, electricity and internet service to provide a PUBLIC gateway via their xfinity wifi hotspot initiative has prompted me to remove ALL of these "combo" devices from all of my Comcast accounts (several). They will be replaced with "dumb" cable modems which Comcast can control the firmware on, but all of the important stuff (Moca, Wifi and IP services) will be upstream of the modem on hardware I own, and which Comcast cannot change!

It's a shame, the DPC3939 had so much potential as a "smart" gateway. It eliminated all kinds of redundant device and cable clutter in my office. But in Comcast's hands it is completely unreliable and its capabilities severely restricted.

-MC

PS: I should mention that I have 3 Tivo HDs, 2 Roamio Plus and 5 Tivo minis all on my Moca network. The HDs are all being retired now that the Roamios and minis are up and running. I also had a Comcast X1 DVR and X1 STB connected to my network, which are "secretly" doing Moca as discussed above (I say secretly because even if you disable Moca on the DPC3939, or if Comcast appears to have it disabled, X1 devices will still talk to each other over Moca and you have NO control over that). I physically removed the X1 devices (no need for them now that Roamio can do VOD) and my Moca network and switches have had NO problems whatsoever. I will dump the DPC3939s probably in January. Since Comcast does not have a clue how to co-exist on a customer's Moca network, I STRONGLY recommend dumping all X1 devices and the DPC3939 if you intend to use Moca.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

MichaelCoffin said:


> They will be replaced with "dumb" cable modems which Comcast can control the firmware on, but all of the important stuff (Moca, Wifi and IP services) will be upstream of the modem on hardware I own, and which Comcast cannot change!


And why did you have their crappy hardware in the first place? Having a separate modem and router has been the best way to do things since cable internet existed in the late '90's/early '2000's. We actually had a router before we had multiple computers, just for the firewall. Then computer 2, then a laptop and wireless, and on from there...


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW - it appears that what seemed like reasonable solution for MoCA, 2.4GHz & 5GHz is maybe NOT as good an idea as it appears "on paper".

I've had separate modem, routers for years and this just looked like it might uncomplicated some things. 

MC - thanks, it took me a couple reads to completely digest some of the information and maybe some of it still hasn't BUT it certainly was enlightening.

I also afforded you the opportunity "to vent" it appears and that for sure must "feel good". 

Seems I need to rethink things!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

WVZR1 said:


> Does anyone have Comcast "voice" and use the mentioned modem? Comcast won't offer-up the DPC3939 to any cable card users in the area. Looking at the quick specs of the modem it appears that it also is likely MoCA and they use the MoCA capability for their X1 package. Would there be any reason to "want" one of these vs. just their regular offered voice capable equipment? Is there any reason why this eMTA wouldn't be compatible with cable-card?
> 
> What eMTA do you use with Comcast? If you had it to do over which would you choose?


I purchased from Amazon (at about $140 ) a* Arris Optimum *modem and eMTA combo over a year ago and it has works great, I do have a separate router (Netgear R6300). When connected for the first time it will set itself up (phone and model) without calling Comcast (in CT at least), takes about 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## MichaelCoffin (Nov 28, 2014)

Bigg said:


> And why did you have their crappy hardware in the first place? Having a separate modem and router has been the best way to do things since cable internet existed in the late '90's/early '2000's. We actually had a router before we had multiple computers, just for the firewall. Then computer 2, then a laptop and wireless, and on from there...


The promise of an "all in one" gateway has many benefits, including reducing the number of "boxes", cables, power adapters and other "clutter". Being able to manage it all via one smart interface is also attractive. Unfortunately, Comcast's buggy firmware disables many of these important features (all of Moca, customer cannot specify DNS servers or domain name, and again it looks like they disabled logging or are preventing customers from viewing the logs - not sure which!).

FWIW, I also have an "all in one" network printer, scanner, and fax. Are there better printers? Sure. Better scanners? Most definitely. So why use an "all in one"? Reduce device and cable clutter with one "smart" device.

-MC


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

MichaelCoffin said:


> The promise of an "all in one" gateway has many benefits, including reducing the number of "boxes", cables, power adapters and other "clutter". Being able to manage it all via one smart interface is also attractive. Unfortunately, Comcast's buggy firmware disables many of these important features (all of Moca, customer cannot specify DNS servers or domain name, and again it looks like they disabled logging or are preventing customers from viewing the logs - not sure which!).
> 
> FWIW, I also have an "all in one" network printer, scanner, and fax. Are there better printers? Sure. Better scanners? Most definitely. So why use an "all in one"? Reduce device and cable clutter with one "smart" device.
> 
> -MC


In the case of cable modems and routers, it is well worth a few velcro ties and a bit of time straightening things up to have everything separated out, and not have Comcast able to muck around with an all in one device. Your printer doesn't have to deal with Comcast!


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bigg said:


> In the case of cable modems and routers, it is well worth a few velcro ties and a bit of time straightening things up to have everything separated out, and not have Comcast able to muck around with an all in one device. Your printer doesn't have to deal with Comcast!


Maybe not everyone shares your thoughts and the "all in one" option. If likely maintained and set up well it might/could do very well. MC didn't mention that his were Comcast supplied units so maybe his ordeal is "self created" in that the product he has is Comcast owned. He mentioned in a PM that they were in fact Comcast owned SO if that same "all in one device" were an "OWNED" device maybe one wouldn't have to deal with the MoCA issues etc.

I thought about the DPC3939 because it's 2.4GHz, 5GHz and also MoCA and might be very easily maintained.

I've used separate modems and various routers for years and I just thought with the addition of "voice" maybe the "all in one" might be a "choice". I still think that it very well could be.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> Maybe not everyone shares your thoughts and the "all in one" option. If likely maintained and set up well it might/could do very well. MC didn't mention that his were Comcast supplied units so maybe his ordeal is "self created" in that the product he has is Comcast owned. He mentioned in a PM that they were in fact Comcast owned SO if that same "all in one device" were an "OWNED" device maybe one wouldn't have to deal with the MoCA issues etc.
> 
> I thought about the DPC3939 because it's 2.4GHz, 5GHz and also MoCA and might be very easily maintained.
> 
> I've used separate modems and various routers for years and I just thought with the addition of "voice" maybe the "all in one" might be a "choice". I still think that it very well could be.


Combining too much stuff into one is never going to be a good idea.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bigg said:


> Combining too much stuff into one is never going to be a good idea.


NEVER? I believe that you're maybe just "wrong" here and if you've no experience with well maintained equipment then I wouldn't be so quick to berate users that seem "interested".

I have my own belief in "combining" also, I still maintain a receiver that has no HDMI just because it does everything I've asked it to do for years and does it well. I don't have HDMI issues but I believe that most that do have HDMI issues don't actually understand the equipment they're using.

I've used personally "owned" modems for years, I've used Satellite Internet when it was first introduced because of my rural location, I've owned 12' dish for TV and all of it requires an understanding of the equipment used. A well maintained "owned all in one" device I believe could be a very good choice. I didn't and wouldn't sell off my stand alone modem just because it's more valuable just hanging around if needed for trouble-shooting or what not.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> NEVER? I believe that you're maybe just "wrong" here and if you've no experience with well maintained equipment then I wouldn't be so quick to berate users that seem "interested".
> 
> I have my own belief in "combining" also, I still maintain a receiver that has no HDMI just because it does everything I've asked it to do for years and does it well. I don't have HDMI issues but I believe that most that do have HDMI issues don't actually understand the equipment they're using.
> 
> I've used personally "owned" modems for years, I've used Satellite Internet when it was first introduced because of my rural location, I've owned 12' dish for TV and all of it requires an understanding of the equipment used. A well maintained "owned all in one" device I believe could be a very good choice. I didn't and wouldn't sell off my stand alone modem just because it's more valuable just hanging around if needed for trouble-shooting or what not.


What "too much" means depends on the application, but for something like a modem and router "too much" would cover anything more than the absolute most basic functionality in an eMTA/modem, and that being separate from the router, which can have more crap built into it. That keeps as much as possible away from Comcast, and gives much better troubleshooting and replacement ability.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah rather have separate modem and router instead of combined. You only need1 interface to manage separate modem and router because the modem is a dumb box and doesn't require managing. 

I like that I can select my own router and change that independently of the cable modem. I have the Apple extreme router so that is a factor. I like having my printer connected to its USB port. I liked its extreme reliability as well. I also like its easy config UI.

You have more choice in routers than in all in ones in my experience. 

IF you switch providers you only need to switch modems not routers.

You can upgrade either part. You don't have to upgrade the whole thing just because you want a new router.

All in ones are pricey. You're not really saving any money there. And since a modem and router are small to begin with you aren't saving much space by getting an all in one. In my experience saving a power cord and ethernet cable doesn't mean much given all the rest of the cables.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

trip1eX said:


> Yeah rather have separate modem and router instead of combined. You only need1 interface to manage separate modem and router because the modem is a dumb box and doesn't require managing.
> 
> I like that I can select my own router and change that independently of the cable modem. I have the Apple extreme router so that is a factor. I like having my printer connected to its USB port. I liked its extreme reliability as well. I also like its easy config UI.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> Yeah rather have separate modem and router instead of combined. You only need1 interface to manage separate modem and router because the modem is a dumb box and doesn't require managing.
> 
> I like that I can select my own router and change that independently of the cable modem. I have the Apple extreme router so that is a factor. I like having my printer connected to its USB port. I liked its extreme reliability as well. I also like its easy config UI.
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I'd think that if VOICE, all of the wireless(2.4GHz, 5GHz) and MoCA are considered and you're "established" then the "all in one" isn't actually a poor choice. It may NOT work for all and I'm maybe not a proponent of it but it's something I'm certainly considering. I plan on being here for awhile, I don't have multiple choices for services so a manageable "all in one" I don't believe is a bad thought. 

I'm quite new to this VOICE thing. Can I have a VOICE modem and also an Internet modem drop on the same single buried cable? That is what interested me the most when I first considered the VOICE, Comcast had the Gateway and I decided to "try it" before I buy it!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> Well I'd think that if VOICE, all of the wireless(2.4GHz, 5GHz) and MoCA are considered and you're "established" then the "all in one" isn't actually a poor choice. It may NOT work for all and I'm maybe not a proponent of it but it's something I'm certainly considering. I plan on being here for awhile, I don't have multiple choices for services so a manageable "all in one" I don't believe is a bad thought.
> 
> I'm quite new to this VOICE thing. Can I have a VOICE modem and also an Internet modem drop on the same single buried cable? That is what interested me the most when I first considered the VOICE, Comcast had the Gateway and I decided to "try it" before I buy it!


You DO NOT want everything combined. Their gateway is a POS. A regular eMTA and a router works fine. You can have a separate eMTA and modem, although unless you can't put the router and phone line in the same location, it's easier to just have one. For a while, there weren't D3 eMTAs, so people would have a D2 eMTA just for phone, and a D3 modem feeding their router. Having a separate eMTA and modem has nothing to do with the drop, it's just another split like you have another box or TiVo or whatever.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bigg said:


> For a while, there weren't D3 eMTAs, so people would have a D2 eMTA just for phone, and a D3 modem feeding their router. Having a separate eMTA and modem has nothing to do with the drop, it's just another split like you have another box or TiVo or whatever.


Thank you! So the SB6120 that I've used for quite some time, my D-Link DIR-825, DIR-857 that both do well and adding just a voice modem should do well. Might you have a suggestion(s) for the "voice box"?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> Thank you! So the SB6120 that I've used for quite some time, my D-Link DIR-825, DIR-857 that both do well and adding just a voice modem should do well. Might you have a suggestion(s) for the "voice box"?


There's no reason to have a separate eMTA and modem today unless you can't physically have the router and the phone line in the same place. The TM822G is the only eMTA you can own and use on Comcast, it's also a good D3 modem. You also have a 4x4 D3 modem, the TM822G is 8x4.

All that being said, Comcast's voice service really is a rip-off. It ends up being like $20/mo when in a triple play package. If you have to hook an alarm system up to it, and you can't do that wirelessly, it's not a bad deal, but if you're just looking for something to make phone calls with, skip the eMTA altogether and get an Ooma box, which ends up being like $4/mo.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bigg said:


> There's no reason to have a separate eMTA and modem today unless you can't physically have the router and the phone line in the same place. The TM822G is the only eMTA you can own and use on Comcast, it's also a good D3 modem. You also have a 4x4 D3 modem, the TM822G is 8x4.
> 
> All that being said, Comcast's voice service really is a rip-off. It ends up being like $20/mo when in a triple play package. If you have to hook an alarm system up to it, and you can't do that wirelessly, it's not a bad deal, but if you're just looking for something to make phone calls with, skip the eMTA altogether and get an Ooma box, which ends up being like $4/mo.


The Comcast Voice actually might work well for me being able to utilize the "Xfinity WiFi" hotspots during the course of the day. I use a very basic "pay as you go" cell plan and using the Xfinity" hot spots I can actually use my home number on the Android to make calls keeping the cell number private and used "when needed". I can also text using the Comcast where as the cell also charges fees and of course puts the cell number out there. I can also pick-up my home calls on the Android so the cell use stays very minimal.

My 4 X 4 modem is sufficient for my Internet needs and my subscriber plan I believe won't require any of the 8 X 4 equipment. I believe I'm on a Performance + subscriber plan.

I've got a Roamio Plus and a Mini here that will likely replace my XL4 - ELITE and 2XL. I've a base Premiere that's NIB with PLS hanging around also that's only had a cable-card in it long enough to run guided setup to confirm operation. I might consider a sale of all and maybe buy another Mini.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> The Comcast Voice actually might work well for me being able to utilize the "Xfinity WiFi" hotspots during the course of the day. I use a very basic "pay as you go" cell plan and using the Xfinity" hot spots I can actually use my home number on the Android to make calls keeping the cell number private and used "when needed". I can also text using the Comcast where as the cell also charges fees and of course puts the cell number out there. I can also pick-up my home calls on the Android so the cell use stays very minimal.


You can use XFinity Wifi if you are an HSI subscriber regardless of what equipment you use. You can also do the texting and call thing through Google Voice or a myriad of other free services. There's also that Line2 thing for obscuring your phone number, although there's always that * combo for breaking caller ID if you really have a need to not have the other person get your cell number.



> My 4 X 4 modem is sufficient for my Internet needs and my subscriber plan I believe won't require any of the 8 X 4 equipment. I believe I'm on a Performance + subscriber plan.


It's probably fine, but if you have to buy an 8x4 eMTA anyway, why would you still use a 4x4 modem? That wouldn't make sense unless you just can't locate the phone lines and router together.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I was actually able to get a DPC3939 and I redid all of my connections, I took out my TAP for the modem, removed my AMP, added an Actiontec MoCA filter/reflector, added a PPC EVO1-5-U/UPS distribution box with a modem port also and I'm quite pleased. I haven't connected my Roamio and Mini's yet but I did add the XL4-Elite to the MoCA network. I connected everything, ENABLED MoCA in the DPC3939 settings at 10.0.0.1 and went to NETWORK settings on the XL4, chose MoCA vs. the Ethernet that had been used previously and the TiVo prompted me to remove the Ethernet connector that I hadn't removed. I didn't know if I needed to or NOT.

I didn't power cycle the TiVo or do anything other than just change the network settings and after prompting me for either a fixed IP or DHPC IP it saved the network change and I forced a connection to TiVo Central just to confirm it was working.

The PPC distribution box I used is the last in this link:

http://www.ppc-online.com/Products/Entry/entry-series-5-port-active-return.cfm

Here's the install guide and I used #4

http://www.ppc-online.com/docs/MKTimages/upload/Installation-Guide-5-port-Generic-2.pdf

If you were looking to buy make sure you buy "BLUE EMBOSSED" product, the MAROON product is NOT a product that allows return signal.

The distribution box and the filter/reflector is what Comcast uses for their own installs.

I'll likely install my PLUS and 2 Mini's this weekend and maybe modify the wiring a bit but I'm quite pleased with the "all in one". Although I shouldn't need it I did leave a D-link DIR-857 that I've cascaded previously for an access point and it functions as it should also. The DIR-857 and another DIR-825 that is also cascaded both serve as 3-port GIG E-switch.

I don't know exactly why but a ThinkPad X201 that I have seems to still like the DIR-857 5 GHz connection.

I believe after the PLUS and the Mini installs I'll likely remove the D-Link routers and just use the DPC3939 2.4GHz and 5GHz WiFi.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I have the DPC3939 from Comcast Business. So far I have actually been pretty impressed with it. Works pretty well. Over the last 10 years I have averaged replacing a wireless access point or router or modem at least once a year. For me, the cost of the rental is no more than what I was paying for hardware anyway.

I do not use the MOCA features even though they are available on the one I have. I use an OTA antenna connected to my coax network in the house. Connecting the modem coax to this network would mix my antenna with thier catv signals and provide huge signal leak among other problems. Looked for filters to seperate the two but never was able to find anything much cheaper than just using a seperate actiontec moca adaptor to connect the IP to MOCA networks. The dual band wifi system and router functions including Upnp work just fine.

Also, on the Business account, they give notice before sending any firmware update so I know when to expect problems if they occur. So far, no trouble. And if any part of it dies, they bring me a new one within 24hrs. At least that's what the contract says.....you know how much that means.

They did try and increase my modem rental fee a few months ago, but mine is hard coded into the contract. They hem hawed a while but in the end could not figure out how to change the billing system to the contracted modem rental fee. So they changed my contract, discounting my monthly service fee $10 a month for my troubles and leaving the $2 higher modem rental. Net result was an $8 reduction and I STILL have the hard coded rental fee in the contract in case they decide to raise it again.

I have actually been pretty impressed with the Comcast Business techs that have come out, not the third party installer goons I got with Xfinity service. My main reason for moving up to Business service was to remove the data cap, and have it called out in contract terms. I use a lot of data.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

The POE/Actiontec filters that Comcast uses can actually be used internally when mixing coax. I had stumbled upon this read earlier before my install and never paid very much attention because with the new distribution scheme I actually don't have any issues. Will I stick with this? I certainly don't know but I thought that since the opportunity arose to try it I might as well.

http://www.arrisi.com/dig_lib/white_papers/_docs/MoCA_Troubleshooting.pdf


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> I was actually able to get a DPC3939 ...


Bleh.



jcthorne said:


> Over the last 10 years I have averaged replacing a wireless access point or router or modem at least once a year. For me, the cost of the rental is no more than what I was paying for hardware anyway.


What the heck do you do to your network equipment? I've had one router and one switch fail on me since 2003. The router was Linksys, the switch was an $8 off-band Ethernet switch. The router was eventually replaced with a wireless router that was purchased in 2004 (used as an AP only for a few years), which is still running today. Everything else I've used is either still in service or abandoned due to obsolescence.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Bleh.
> 
> What the heck do you do to your network equipment? I've had one router and one switch fail on me since 2003. The router was Linksys, the switch was an $8 off-band Ethernet switch. The router was eventually replaced with a wireless router that was purchased in 2004 (used as an AP only for a few years), which is still running today. Everything else I've used is either still in service or abandoned due to obsolescence.


Some just died, some became old and unreliable, some became obsolete. But on average I have had to buy at least one major piece of network gear every year. i do not buy off brand or less than current spec hardware either. With this Cisco box, its all in one, it all works, its all current and if any part of it quits, its Comcast's problem to fix within 1 business day. If new standards become mainstream, i can exchange it for upgrade as well. Just figured if I was paying the the business class service, I might as well use it the way its intended and try to make their version work first and then change what I needed. Turns out, it all worked fine except the MOCA due to my antenna connection. Won't be perfect for everyone but for us, it works and its in the budget. I may change my mind again in the future. I always owned my own equipment before signing up with Comcast Business.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> Some just died, some became old and unreliable, some became obsolete. But on average I have had to buy at least one major piece of network gear every year. i do not buy off brand or less than current spec hardware either. With this Cisco box, its all in one, it all works, its all current and if any part of it quits, its Comcast's problem to fix within 1 business day. If new standards become mainstream, i can exchange it for upgrade as well. Just figured if I was paying the the business class service, I might as well use it the way its intended and try to make their version work first and then change what I needed. Turns out, it all worked fine except the MOCA due to my antenna connection. Won't be perfect for everyone but for us, it works and its in the budget. I may change my mind again in the future. I always owned my own equipment before signing up with Comcast Business.


What are you paying per month for the equipment with Comcast Business?


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bigg said:


> Bleh.


Pretty much what I expected from you. Your COMMENTS about POS and all the rest of your BS pretty much convinced me to give this a try and see just how well it performs.

You're for sure committed to your opinions but you need to remember that they're not necessarily shared by all.

The sale of a couple of pieces of older technology is paying for this install and I'm quite confident that it will likely do as I expect.

Regarding "jcthorne's" comments. I expect that many with a business mind and likely opportunities to claim the "business expenditures" would or should consider his approach to equipment. A retail/residential subscriber has other considerations that likely need considered.

I believe that the relationship with the provider needs to be considered also.



Bigg said:


> What are you paying per month for the equipment with Comcast Business?


I'd say this is information that maybe doesn't need shared. It's his contract.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Bigg said:


> What are you paying per month for the equipment with Comcast Business?


89 for the service (50/10), 12 for the gateway. 109 all in with taxes.

Nothing really to hide here. Started at an advertised rate some time ago and then was reduced for contract renewal and to cover an out of contract change in equipment cost. Was a negotiation but I think they do better than that for some contracts. I am happy and yes there is a bit of business expense to consider in the rent vs buy but its small for 12 bucks a month. Down time, repair costs and other considerations with equipment failure were higher on the decision matrix. With Comcast equipment on site, its easy to diagnose and repair with no finger pointing to consider. It needs to work. its their problem when it does not. There is no cost for service calls either with the Comcast gateway, and 1 business day service promise. I also get a uniformed Comcast tech, not a third party installer and 24/7 US based tech support.

One other tidbit I found out today. The Business Class DPC3939 and Xfinity DPC3939 run different firmware with the Business class unit having much more user configurable router tables and other options. The BC gateway can also manage and route up to 5 static IPs which I do not use.

These things may not be of any value to some. If I provide my own equipment, most of the service guarantee is negated and its my problem to fix.

I had AT&T business DSL before Comcast and years ago this was a TWC area and had Roadrunner service back then.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> Pretty much what I expected from you. Your COMMENTS about POS and all the rest of your BS pretty much convinced me to give this a try and see just how well it performs.


Yeah, Comcast equipment is either garbage or it's mediocre and absurdly overpriced. Hence, smart consumers stay as far away from it as they can. Even if by some crazy miracle their equipment was somehow as good as an SB6141 and RT-AC68U, it would still be far more expensive compared to their lifetimes.



> I'd say this is information that maybe doesn't need shared. It's his contract.


So what? No one needs to share anything, if he doesn't want to share, fine. But it's a valid question.



jcthorne said:


> 89 for the service (50/10), 12 for the gateway. 109 all in with taxes.


Wow. So with regular residential at around $50-$55/mo for 105 mbps Blast! after bundling and discounts, you're using >500GB/mo of data? The gap/ break even point would drop if you were using DirecTV for TV, but you must have Comcast TV, otherwise you wouldn't be on a TiVo forum.  We use 400-600GB/mo now, although I doubt we would use as much if we were under a tiered regime. That's entirely theoretical, however, as we have another cable company, so not only can they not cap us, but if somehow they were that boneheadly stupid to cap us, we, along with a few thousand other subs, would up and leave as soon as the other company could move our drops over.



> I had AT&T business DSL before Comcast and years ago this was a TWC area and had Roadrunner service back then.


What's the history behind that one? I've never heard of markets changing like that prior to the current proposed merger.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

My Business internet service is stand alone. No bundle, no tv or phone service. For tv we use and OTA antenna and get great service from it.

Between personal and business uses, we use just over 1TB of data a month and the local xfinity service has overage charges of $10/50GB past 350GB. Business is uncapped and so stated in contract. Comcast counts both upstream and downstream and adds them to determine usage. So did ATT and when they started billing for the overages it got expensive quick. Comcast was MUCH cheaper for several times faster service.

One other minor problem with the overages, once you hit them and get billed for the extra data, they will not install Business class at that residence regardless of the business nature.

I am in Houston. Several years ago TWC and Comcast swapped Dallas and Houston areas to better align with other areas they both had. It was a swap but I do not remember the financials as Houston had more customers.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> My Business internet service is stand alone. No bundle, no tv or phone service. For tv we use and OTA antenna and get great service from it.


Ah ok, you're paying a much smaller premium for Business Class then, since the unbundled rate for Comcast Blast! is around $70/mo, not $55/mo like it is when bundled.



> Between personal and business uses, we use just over 1TB of data a month and the local xfinity service has overage charges of $10/50GB past 350GB. Business is uncapped and so stated in contract. Comcast counts both upstream and downstream and adds them to determine usage. So did ATT and when they started billing for the overages it got expensive quick. Comcast was MUCH cheaper for several times faster service.
> 
> One other minor problem with the overages, once you hit them and get billed for the extra data, they will not install Business class at that residence regardless of the business nature.


HOLY ****! How many people are in your family? If they refused to install because of that, I would go right to the DPUC and file a complaint. That sounds extremely shady.



> I am in Houston. Several years ago TWC and Comcast swapped Dallas and Houston areas to better align with other areas they both had. It was a swap but I do not remember the financials as Houston had more customers.


Interesting.


----------



## newhoudl (Mar 12, 2015)

So what are you doing for Moca now? I had this exact thing happen to me- I have 3 tivo minis, a roamio, an HD and a Premiere. I've had Comcast since January and the Moca was working fine, and then all teh sudden yesterday it was gone. Nothing I do in the DPC3939 UI makes a difference. I am loathe to get on the phone with Comcast because I get transferred 10 times- I have no problems with my TV or internet, its my MoCa! I tried adding a ECB2500C adapter to the cable modem end of the system per its isntall instructions and there are Mini's or an ECB3500 and 3000 on the other ends. My house has very thick brick walls and was built 250 years ago. It doesn't seem to be doing anything. Ethernet cabling is out of the question and wifi is useless. The coax for the tv was run outside and has been working well until Comcast slipped me a mickey! Help me get my Moca back!


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

newhoudl said:


> So what are you doing for Moca now? I had this exact thing happen to me- I have 3 tivo minis, a roamio, an HD and a Premiere. I've had Comcast since January and the Moca was working fine, and then all teh sudden yesterday it was gone. Nothing I do in the DPC3939 UI makes a difference. I am loathe to get on the phone with Comcast because I get transferred 10 times- I have no problems with my TV or internet, its my MoCa! I tried adding a ECB2500C adapter to the cable modem end of the system per its isntall instructions and there are Mini's or an ECB3500 and 3000 on the other ends. My house has very thick brick walls and was built 250 years ago. It doesn't seem to be doing anything. Ethernet cabling is out of the question and wifi is useless. The coax for the tv was run outside and has been working well until Comcast slipped me a mickey! Help me get my Moca back!


I have always been able to enable/disable MoCA from http://10.0.0.1/moca.php

I doubt the link would work but http://10.0.0.1 is the Gateway, then just do CONNECTION and you should have links to everything. MoCA should have enable/disable buttons.

admin/password are the defaults unless you've changed them. Have you reset the Gateway? Pulled the plug to restart the Gateway?

I use no adapters but I can't see why you should have issues. I believe if you have issues with the Actiontec you can access them if connected directly to the Ethernet port on them from a PC with nothing else connected except the power adapter.

My system software is:

eMTA & DOCSIS Software Version: dpc3939-P20-18-v303r20421622-141112a-CMCST
DECT Software Version: 336E
Software Image Name: dpc3939-P20-18-v303r20421622-141112a-CMCST.p7b
Packet Cable: 2.0

Don't know where you are but if I had an issue I'd call ask for a check of the Gateway and offer up all of the software info that I see in the Gateway.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

newhoudl said:


> So what are you doing for Moca now? I had this exact thing happen to me- I have 3 tivo minis, a roamio, an HD and a Premiere. I've had Comcast since January and the Moca was working fine, and then all teh sudden yesterday it was gone. Nothing I do in the DPC3939 UI makes a difference. I am loathe to get on the phone with Comcast because I get transferred 10 times- I have no problems with my TV or internet, its my MoCa! I tried adding a ECB2500C adapter to the cable modem end of the system per its isntall instructions and there are Mini's or an ECB3500 and 3000 on the other ends. My house has very thick brick walls and was built 250 years ago. It doesn't seem to be doing anything. Ethernet cabling is out of the question and wifi is useless. The coax for the tv was run outside and has been working well until Comcast slipped me a mickey! Help me get my Moca back!


I can see MoCA in instances where the house was built in the last 30 or so years, and has original coax in place. But the coax in your house is obviously not original to the house, so someone figured out how to add it. So why not add Ethernet now?


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

It occurred to me that just maybe the frequency of the Gateway and the adapters isn't a match. Maybe you just need to match the frequencies. I believe the Gateway is D1 (1150 MHz). I don't know that the Gateway can be changed, never tried but I'm quite sure the Actiontec pieces can be configured anyway you like.


----------

